# The "Sensuous Wife"



## daveomak (May 20, 2013)

*"Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"... the woman asked her husband.*

*"No"... said her husband.*

*She gave him a little smile, unbuttoned the top 3 or 4 buttons of her blouse... and slowly reached down into her bra... **and pulled out a crumpled Twenty Dollar bill.*

*He took the crumpled Twenty Dollar bill from her... and smiled approvingly.*

*"Have you ever seen Fifty Dollars all crumpled up?"... she then asked her husband?*

*"Uh... no, I haven't"... he said *

*She gave him another little smile, pulled up her skirt, and seductively reached into her undies... and pulled out a crumpled Fifty Dollar bill.*

*He took the crumpled Fifty Dollar bill, and started breathing a little quicker.*

*"Now"... she said. "Have you ever seen $50,000 Dollars all crumpled up?"*

*"No way"... he said *

*"Well, go look in the garage!"... she said*


----------



## bear55 (May 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Dutch (May 23, 2013)

I was beginning to wonder where she was going to pull that out of!


----------



## kathrynn (May 23, 2013)

giggle!

Kat


----------



## roller (May 23, 2013)

Good one ! I am going to put a sign up on my front door that says Marther Stewart does not live here...


----------



## kathrynn (May 23, 2013)

Roller said:


> Good one ! I am going to put a sign up on my front door that says Marther Stewart does not live here...


I have a magnetic sign on my fridge that says "Dull Women have immaculate houses!"

Kat


----------

